# Changed transmission fluid



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

After 16200+miles I decided to change my transmission fluid from Dextron VI to Royal Purple before the car goes into four year storage. Dex VI has been good to me I had no issues with it. In those 16k miles I've road raced, DD, road trips, and canyon runs. I gone with Dex VI after I had bad luck with Mobil1 fluid after a short amount of miles. As some of you know Dextron VI is not recommened for our transmissions. Reading between the lines from GM it has to do with the new fluid addititves not compatable with older seals. Well my tranny is dry as a bone. 

I can't say much about Royal Purple yet, I haven't had good luck with it in the diff. Hopefully I don't get bit twice. I've only put a handfull of miles on the car since the change, the shifts are smooth, transmission is still quiet so far.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I had RP in my trans for 40k+ miles with no issues. It was really thick so on cold start/cold days you def want to let it warm up a bit more before banging gears. Other then that, I never really noticed a difference between the OEM and the RP.

My RP in the diff worked fine as well, just didn't last all that long.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GM4life said:


> As some of you know Dextron VI is not recommened for our transmissions. Reading between the lines from GM it has to do with the new fluid addititves not compatable with older seals.


I'm not questioning your statement but rather GM saying Dexron VI is approved for all prior model year Hydra-Matic automatic transmissions (prior to 2006 - used Dexron III) but not for the manuals that also used Dexron III.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

HP11 said:


> I'm not questioning your statement but rather GM saying Dexron VI is approved for all prior model year Hydra-Matic automatic transmissions (prior to 2006 - used Dexron III) but not for the manuals that also used Dexron III.


It probably has to do with durability tests.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> I'm not questioning your statement but rather GM saying Dexron VI is approved for all prior model year Hydra-Matic automatic transmissions (prior to 2006 - used Dexron III) but not for the manuals that also used Dexron III.


Correct, in a long winded way. I have a manual transmission.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I had RP in my trans for 40k+ miles with no issues. It was really thick so on cold start/cold days you def want to let it warm up a bit more before banging gears. Other then that, I never really noticed a difference between the OEM and the RP.
> 
> My RP in the diff worked fine as well, just didn't last all that long.


Humm, the stock DEXIII on cold days was notchy, I hated that. With DEXVI cold didn't affect it. Unfortunately I will not be able to drive the car this winter to see how it feels when cold.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Correct, in a long winded way. I have a manual transmission.


I know you do but that's not what I meant. GM makes it somewhat confusing when on their own version of Dexron VI it states that it's recommended for all GM Vehicles that require Dexron III or Dexron IIIH specification.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> GM makes it somewhat confusing when on their own version of Dexron VI it states that it's recommended for all GM Vehicles that require Dexron III or Dexron IIIH specification.


This is true too.

You dragged me into an explination

I was having problems with Mobil1 transmission fluid. I got fed up, drove to town looked on the shelf for DEXIII. For some reason I couldn't find or didn't want it(GM don't licences DEXIII anymore). So I picked up bottle of Valvoline DEX VI thinking its got to be better. I have a bottle in front of me this is what it says: _Officially Licencsed & GM-Approved Dextron-VI fluid. Recommened for use in applications requiring: Dextron-II or *Dextron III*, including most GM vehicles_..... I found out shortly afterwards the statement from GM like you posted above, so I left it.


----------

